# Henry Loader question



## chris r (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 1958 JD 420U and it has a Henry Loader attached to it. 

Recently I went through some trouble replacing the hydraulic filter to the front PTO pump for the loader. The old filter and first new replacement filter (wrong/restricted flow)is produced strain on the pump and I assume the shaft as well. Finally I worked out the proper filter to use and it is now installed with new fluid as well.

The front PTO shaft to the pump stopped spinning and seems (cant see the problem) to be broken or disconnected back where it attaches to the main shaft above the front axle.

I do not have a manual for the loader
My JD service manual does not show the front PTO breakdown, so I am wondering how this pump shaft is attached and what I have to do to get to the problem and fix it.

At a guess, I think that maybe there is a pin and collar where the two shafts connect and maybe the pin is sheared. Just a guess.

All advice is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## NATERDEAN (Feb 10, 2015)

hyd pump is driven from the front of the crank morethan likely the splines on the quill shaft are wore out


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Wish I could help but I have Waterloo built two cylinders and all my references pertain to them. I have my eye on a 40u, an older sister to your Dubuque built 420u.


----------

